# PA MAists: Nick Nolte Needs You (to be an extra in his movie)



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.com/articles/2009/03/31/entertainment/doc49d23823d080e268345122.txt



> PITTSBURGH  Nick Nolte needs us.
> 
> Otherwise, he cant complete his movie, Warrior, that begins filming late this month in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Lionsgate Studios will hold an open call Sunday for people interested in working as extras in the martial arts action film.


----------

